# Newbie



## Mark92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Just joined the forum but have to say I have been a lurker, hoping to learn and improve my coffee making.

I currently have a Delonghi EC271.b which I got for £20 off Ebay 2 years ago, it certainly isnt the best machine but has served me well along with a Delonghi KG79 which unfortunately did'nt last long. I am also subscribed to Blue coffee box which I really enjoy.

Cheers


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Mark92 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just joined the forum but have to say I have been a lurker, hoping to learn and improve my coffee making.
> 
> ...


 Hi. This is a good forum for learning about coffee. Just be prepared for it to cost you money!


----------



## Draganime (Mar 6, 2020)

Welcome Mark!


----------



## samstevens (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 14, 2020)

Welcome, I've just joined too!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Welcome to a new hobby


----------



## Mark92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Elliot said:


> Welcome, I've just joined too!


 Welcome, I'm sure you will find alot of information as I have to carry on your coffee journey.


----------



## jeff-72 (Apr 14, 2020)

I've just joined the forum too. I currently use and Aeropress, but am interested in going full espresso. It's been a journey - I started out with a moka pot, and then went to a pour over system. I got the Aeropress for my birthday earlier this year along with a hand grinder, and it made me realise how much difference grinding your own beans makes. It's made me want to make coffee a proper hobby.


----------

